# looking for a 2 1/2 inch anglehead



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

If anyone has a 2 1/2 " anglehead they're willing to part with let me know what you got and how much you want thanks Steve


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Titles kinda funny when it shows on index :blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

If you get stuck buying new, go for this one, you wont regret it http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Angle-Heads/DrywallMaster-SpeedWheel-Bone-Head.html


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> If you get stuck buying new, go for this one, you wont regret it http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Angle-Heads/DrywallMaster-SpeedWheel-Bone-Head.html



I second that.:yes:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

The Columbia Angle Head is definitely one of the finest designs out there. This tool finishes angles professionally with the correct consistent amount of compound and proper feathering of edges. Precision machines billet aluminum head and durable stainless steel wings ensure longer wear and performance.

On sale at walltools 329$ reg price 349$ plus dwt discount


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> If you get stuck buying new, go for this one, you wont regret it http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Angle-Heads/DrywallMaster-SpeedWheel-Bone-Head.html


Thats the 1 i have but it came without the wheels:blink:
Whats that all about???


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

VANMAN said:


> Thats the 1 i have but it came without the wheels:blink:
> Whats that all about???


Wheels are for the ole folks...you have to use your AARP card to get it.:yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> If you get stuck buying new, go for this one, you wont regret it http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Angle-Heads/DrywallMaster-SpeedWheel-Bone-Head.html




if you run a zook 2.5 is a hard first run cause you rinse more

I run 3


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> if you run a zook 2.5 is a hard first run cause you rinse more
> 
> I run 3


Nope, the 2.5 is PERFECT, or should I say FLAWLESS:whistling2:


----------

